# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Excel Forum-Webpages continuously loading

## davesexcel

Has anybody noticed the webpages continuously loading recently?

1-23-2016 7-37-48 AM.jpg

This page is still loading as I am typing this.

----------


## JeteMc

Yes, my computer displays the same behavior on this site.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Doesn't do that for me on IE. What browser are you seeing that?

----------


## FDibbins

I am on IE11 (at work here), do not see that.  Will look again when I get home (use Chrome there)

----------


## JeteMc

I'm using Firefox

----------


## davesexcel

I'm using Firefox

----------


## TMS

I'm using Chrome and see it all the time. Probably the same issue as raised a couple of times in the Vet's forum.

----------


## TMS

Sorry, Suggestions for Improvement: http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...e-changes.html

----------


## TMS

And Vet's http://www.excelforum.com/forum-vete...-of-pages.html

----------


## JeteMc

The issue seems to be Solved. Am thankful to WHOMEVER is responsible.

----------


## TMS

Agreed, at least on my iPad  :Wink:

----------


## Philb1

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has this problem, it's one of the things that drives me mad about the site. The other being is logged out 5 mins or so after logging in. I can go to other websites, including other excel type websites & have no trouble with the webpage loading, but excel forum is and has been for a while, a sloooow site to load if it loads at all.
My preferred browser is firefox but I have tried chrome and opera and had the same trouble.

----------


## Philb1

I'm glad I'm not the only one who has this problem, it's one of the things that drives me mad about the site. The other is being logged out 5 mins or so after logging in. I can go to other websites, including other excel type websites & have no trouble with the webpage loading, but excel forum is and has been for a while, a sloooow site to load if it loads at all.
My preferred browser is firefox but I have tried chrome and opera and had the same trouble.
Now it's telling me I have to wait 30 seconds between posts. Obviously a week or so is to short as well

----------


## Philb1

Then it posted twice. There are words that can be used lol

----------


## InvisibleMan

I think it might have been fixed but it's back now. Couple of frame links to LinkedIn seem to be the cause.

One step forward, two steps back.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

> The other is being logged out 5 mins or so after logging in. I can go to other websites, including other excel type websites & have no trouble with the webpage loading



It seems you have to check " Remember me" when you login, otherwise you are logged out after a couple of minutes. Does not happen on other forums I visit, but it does on EF.




> Now it's telling me I have to wait 30 seconds between posts. Obviously a week or so is to short as well



Yep, that is how the forum works. It's annoying, but one of the lesser evils of EF.

----------


## Philb1

Thanks Pepe, I'll try the remember me box

Phil

----------


## davesexcel

It's back!!

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> It's back!!



Yep, things had settled down for a few days, but now things seem to be creeping back.....

It also seems to take ages when replying.
And occasionally the database / Time out error thing. 
Because It takes ages to post a reply, this causes some people in impatience to click the reply again, which leads to duplicate posts.

I noticed that if when a post seemed to take a long time to post, it was* actually posted quickly*, but the Forum took a long time to show it / refresh the page. 
I found this out because I noticed if i opened a new tab while the one I was still waiting  for to update was active, and then looked in the Post I was replying to using the new Tab, then in fact the post had gone through. So i could simply close and disregard the tab still appearing to take a long time. 
I noticed yesterday some Threads with replies were still shown as zero replies for a few hours after they had replies.

----------

